# Remington 870 20 gauge



## Fishcally Irresponsible (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice older 870 Wingmaster in 20 gauge.
2 barrels, 1 mod. choke.
1 smooth bore slug barrel with fiber optics rifle sights.
Gun shoots very nice and is in very good condition with some minor wear.
Located in Mansfield area.
$500.00 FTF no shipping.


----------



## bdw64 (Oct 20, 2010)

interested please call 330 647 8434 brian


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

This still for sale?


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

Post is from 2014


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Buzzy said:


> This still for sale?


He sold it.


----------

